# water temp gauge?



## Guest (Sep 3, 2002)

ok on my 1993 ga 1.6 there are 2 places i can mount the probe for the water temp gauge but the one where the temp sender is now is under the t/b is seems to be olny 1/8 threads to small to put it there but behind my header there is a water drain plug i guess i will put it there . what size is this plug and where can i get a extention so it will work.. please let me know what i can do thanks . mike


----------



## Geo (Apr 30, 2002)

93 sentra said:


> *ok on my 1993 ga 1.6 there are 2 places i can mount the probe for the water temp gauge but the one where the temp sender is now is under the t/b is seems to be olny 1/8 threads to small to put it there but behind my header there is a water drain plug i guess i will put it there . what size is this plug and where can i get a extention so it will work.. please let me know what i can do thanks . mike *


What's the thread size of the sending unit?


----------

